# Questions Re Store-Bought/Ready-Made Pasta Sheets



## mish (May 3, 2006)

I know homemade is always better/fresher.  

Has anyone tried the ready-made store-bought pasta sheets?  Are they as tasty as homemade, cook faster, or differently?  Haven't seen them in the market, but confess I haven't really tried looking.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 3, 2006)

I've bought like bags of Amish noodles and several other brands. Their ok but I prefer my homemade much better and I don't even attempt to buy them anymore. I found them over by the deli section.

I think that if the pasta is fresh it doesn't take as long to cook.


----------



## mish (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Sizz, I agree.  Maybe I should have explained my query better - was referring to pasta sold in sheets -- for let's say homemade lasagna, etc.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 3, 2006)

Oh.....okay that makes sense.  No I haven't ever tried these.....but then again I can't recall ever seeing them.  Maybe someone else will be able to help you.


----------



## mish (May 3, 2006)

Here's a pic of the pasta sheets:


----------



## CharlieD (May 3, 2006)

I know they are available, but do not know where.


----------



## mish (May 3, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> I know they are available, but do not know where.


 Thanks, Charlie. Same here. My thinking was/is if folks have tried them and like them, maybe in a pinch I could use them for other recipes, i.e. ravioli, lasagna, or something creative. I like some of the refrigerated fresh pastas like tortellini, gnocchi etc, but don't know how the sheets measure up.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 3, 2006)

I've never seen them, but then I've never looked for them. If you have tried and like some of the refrigerated fresh pastas like tortellini - then you have an idea about the taste/texture of refrigerated fresh pasta sheets since they start out as fresh pasta sheets that are then refrigerated.

As for cooking times - read the instructions on the package. I would expect them to be closer to fresh homemade than dried. Of course, how quickly fresh pasta cooks depends on how long you dry it, and the recipe for the pasta.

I don't know if you could call this an endorsement for using them or not - but I've seen Giada De Laurentiis use them several times.


----------



## Ishbel (May 3, 2006)

Mish, I've bought the sheets when I haven't had time to make my own pasta.  They are OK, but not as good as home-made!  If you intend to use them with lots of home-made pasta sauce and home-made bechamel to make a lasagne, they are well disguised and taste fine!

(Pee Ess - bought a pair of Manolo sandals last Saturday....  look divine,but are SO uncomfortable... first time I've found his shoes a little uncomfortable!)


----------



## CharlieD (May 4, 2006)

As far as home made versus store bought, I think it is alway true that home made stuff is better. I never make a lot of home made pasta, usually one sheet, just enough to make noodles for soup, so I wouldn't know how it would work in the lasagna.


----------



## mish (May 4, 2006)

Thank you all for your replys.


----------

